# fly problem



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jun 1, 2022)

hey y’all! i have a fly problem in my chicken and duck run. how can i get rid of them? i’ve tried everything and it’s horrible!!!


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 1, 2022)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> hey y’all! i have a fly problem in my chicken and duck run. how can i get rid of them? i’ve tried everything and it’s horrible!!!


First, see if you can correct some of the reasons you have so many (NOT that you can ever get rid of flies 100%, but you can reduce the number).

So...  reduce moist spots...  dry soil is better. 

Make sure all scraps that the chickens don't eat are cleaned out.

Rake up the run, clean the coop. The less poo, the less flies.

After all of that, hopefully you will have fewer flies.... but you will still have flies..

To reduce them more:

A breeze can help reduce flies (depending on your flies).  So if overgrown bushes are stopping all breeze, cut them back a bit.

You can use fly tape or fly traps.  For a heavy fly load, one of those traps that is a huge plastic bottle is great,  since they can fill up fast.


----------



## Wild Bug Ranch (Jun 1, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> First, see if you can correct some of the reasons you have so many (NOT that you can ever get rid of flies 100%, but you can reduce the number).
> 
> So...  reduce moist spots...  dry soil is better.
> 
> ...


ok, so it is hard to reduce moist spots when I have 2 ducklings but I will try my absolute best
I do clean up scraps every night
I will definitely clean up their run!

they do have a breeze that only comes to them, no other livestock which sucks lol

what huge plastic water bottle trap are you talking about? i will have to try that out!


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 2, 2022)

Wild Bug Ranch said:


> ok, so it is hard to reduce moist spots when I have 2 ducklings but I will try my absolute best
> I do clean up scraps every night
> I will definitely clean up their run!
> 
> ...


Fly trap... like one of these:






Those are both different kinds of the same brand.

But there are different brands, and different kinds.

I don't know which ones work best.


----------

